
Show HN: Using Let's Encrypt, you should also use Expirify - RobertWheeler
https://www.expirify.com/
======
ibizaman
I use simply a cronjob that renews a few days prior to the expiration date.
[http://ibizaman.github.io/haproxy-
letsencrypt.html](http://ibizaman.github.io/haproxy-letsencrypt.html)

------
mfluderx
I'm a freelance web developer and I use Expirify all the time (not with Let's
Encrypt SSL certificates) to track all my clients' domain and SSL renewals and
it works great

------
moocowtruck
i do use expirify, i go to my google calendar and set a reminder when my
domain is expiring :D

~~~
RobertWheeler
That's great, and your solution is okay for individual developers, but
Expirify is designed so that you can notify your whole development team
whether they are onsite or remote of an expiring domain or SSL certificate in
case someone is on holiday, like the Lead Developer and can't action renewing
an expiring domain or SSL certificate.

